# Would this work the muscles used for riding?



## Luce73 (Dec 7, 2012)

I got a discount to buy this workout machine, would this be useful to get my leg- and core muscles stronger? Or does it work the wrong leg muscles (i.e. not the ones we use for riding)? Any input would be appreciated! We've been looking to buy some kind of machine (have thought of a rowing machine, or one of those bicicles). This one is pretty cheap compared to what they usually cost, so if it works then great! If this wouldnt work, or if something else would be a better option, please let me know what other option so we can look at prices and find something we can use!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Any info on how it works? I'm very confused


----------



## Luce73 (Dec 7, 2012)

I think you stand on the footholders and then slide your legs to the outside and inside, pressing up your own weight since the 'slider' is curved? Sorry for the terrible video but at least it shows the movement


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

It is a waste of money! I am not a fan of machines and that one looks cheap and to strengthen your legs and core, you are going to have to cross train, not use a goofy contraption of that nature.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

spend the money on lessons & do LOTS of posting. That will get you in shape in no time!


----------



## livelovelaughride (Sep 13, 2011)

It looks like bodyweight only, so the strength/toning aspect is very limited. I would do exercises on a physio ball, or better yet, ride.
The only good machine I've used to balance the muscles out is the "wave" where you "skate" with one leg, then the other, pushing out sideways. It mimics skating. I am way too overdeveloped on the thighs and am weak in hip abduction (taking leg away from center).


----------



## Luce73 (Dec 7, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the advice, I've decided not to but it for now, and just go with lots of walking/ running and maybe try out some of the exercise programs I saw in another thread. I can't ride anymore than I already do, since I dont have my own horse, and depend on my one or two lessons a week. Luckily we do a lot of posting and two point at trot, so hopefully it will get easier with time


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

You'd be better off joining a gym and taking group fitness classes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Thighmaster!
I found one at a garage sale for $1. Jokes aside, it does a pretty good job of working those muscles.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Those gimmicky TV advertising fitness machines are a crock of you know what! 
Join a gym  

OR, you can do a lot at home as well. On the days that I don't go to the gym for whatever reason, I do a lot of leg work at home. 
Try this:

Stand with your back and head flat against a wall, then walk your legs forward until your thighs are parallel to the ground - you should look like you're sitting on a chair. Shins should be at right angles to the floor. Now hold it for as long as you can! When you can't hold any longer, get up, shake them out for 30 seconds, then repeat. Try to do at least 3 reps each time. 

Squats are very good, preferably with weights - which is why the gym is good. 
If you don't have a weight bar to chuck over your shoulders, try this one. 
Bend your knees into a squat, keeping your back dead straight. Stick you bum out behind you, and lean forward slightly at the same time, holding your hands together and pushing them forward level with your shoulders. Your feet should be about a foot apart. Do as many as you can, and same as above, rest for 30, then try again. It won't hurt too badly now, but the next day you should feel it. Squats are GREAT for toning up your legs. 

The other one is lunges - the bane of my existence. My PT had me doing lunges in our session this morning with 15kg kettle bells in each hand. 
Doing it with weights is best if you want good results. 
Start with your legs together, arms by your sides. Then take a long step forward. Bend both legs until your back knee is nearly touching the ground, then push off and repeat on the other side. I do about 30 steps in each direction, with weights, then go off and do another exercise before coming back to them for 3 more reps. Now they really hurt the next day!!


----------

